

Wigix wants to kill eBay - bootload
http://venturebeat.com/2008/04/29/wigix-wants-to-kill-ebay/

======
mlinsey
Looks interesting. I imagine this only works for certain categories (DVD's and
video games would be good ones)...for anything where variation in the
condition of the item matters, this model will obviously have problems.

